# Finesse Tackle



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Thinking about buying a new spinning rod for finesse fishing this year. I was wondering what you guys use as far as length and action? I've been looking at Bass Pro Shops and I'm seeing everything from 6'3'' through 7' and either medium or medium light action. Any opinions?


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

I use a 7ft medium for senkos and shaky heads, that should be just fine for all around use


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I also use 7ft medium. I use really light line too.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

If you can't swing a G.Loomis bronzeback, take a look at a Falcon
lowrider in 7' light action, a true finesse rod.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I just got 2 St Croix premeires 6'6 medium-light and they're awesome.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

i use a a 7 1/2 med-light action St. Croix(custom) 1 piece.. with 6lb test line....


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

7 foot med, works for me, gets the job, and has the back bone to bring the Big ones in. I use a Mitchell Avocet and LOVE it.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

a 6'6'' med. will probably take care of all of your needs. just make sure the rod itself doesn't weight a ton. the lighter the rod the better the sensitivity. that's what's really important. it a personal preferance thing as far as length and action. i use a 6'6'' med. hvy. (well broke in mind you) and a 7'2'' med. i wouldn't want to be without either.


----------

